# Kennel Cough



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Poor Cash caught kennel cough from Penny. He just started coughing yesterday, but he's really not feeling good today - coughing quite a bit, hacking up dark gray foam, he feels hot to me and he's shivering in his sleep! 

I'll call the vet in the morning to get him some meds, but any suggestions on how I can make him feel better today?

Penny's kennel cough went away on its own, but she had the bordetella shot at the SPCA, so I think she had a lighter case.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto just got over this! We got him on some antibiotics. He mostly coughed for the first day or two and then just when he was excited. I did bring him on short leash walks for potty and to get him *some* exercise. But he didn't go off leash anywhere so that we could try and keep it contained. 

I have him chewing bully sticks now because he hurt his paw Friday. Others have suggested deer antlers. I would just try and get him to relax so that his body has a chance to fight it. The more he exhausts himself the harder it will be to get rid of it. Otto didn't have the shivers. Does he have a fever? I too would call the doc in the AM. 

Its not very serious - more like the common cold for humans. However, it can escalate if it become complicated. 

Hope Cash gets better soon!!! The cough sounds terrible  poor baby


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Tis the season. Fall tends to increase incidence of KC. Dogs move indoors, closer quarters, less ventilation, etc. Re-vaccinate with an intranasal Bordetalla Vaccine as even if the dog has it it offers some help. Things to watch for are fever and vomiting. Some dogs tracheas are very inflamed and they try to cough/vomit out what I think is perceived as an obstruction. Fever could indicate a more severe KC or Pneumonia and a Vet visit is required. Make certain you tell the Vet ahead of time and that they know it's a possible KC case. Generally they want an open room and take you directly there to decrease potential contamination. KC is HIGHLY contagious.

It's very important to keep your dog quarantined. Dogs can shed the KC from 2 days prior to symptom (which makes it hard to detect with arrival health inspections) to two-three weeks (depending upon treatment and severity). Doxy seems to work well in treatment. In some cases it can lead to Pneumonia, so monitor temps and condition. For short term relief, benadryl may offer some relief.

It's also important to step up the infection control measures. KC can survive a day on surfaces and passed between dogs using the same bowl, toy, crate, etc. Make certain that feed and water dishes are disinfected daily and no cross-contamination between users (each gets their own water and food bowl). A 1:32 bleach solution for 10 minutes with a fresh water rinse will sterlize bowls, etc. Toys, etc also need to be user specific as the first dog can re-infect from the second and it continues cyclical becoming a chronic condition. 

It's not so bad with a couple dogs - it's a real problem with a kennel full.
Ken


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that Cash's worst day was yesterday - he slept almost the whole day, had a fever/shivers, threw up once and didn't eat anything.  Today I've got him on some antibiotics and he seems to be feeling a little better, at least he's more alert today, even if he's still sleeping a lot. I think that his fever is gone, but he hasn't eaten anything (besides the treat with antibiotics) - I'm hoping that tomorrow will be an even better day.

Glad to hear that Otto is better - kennel cough is no fun and you're right, the cough sounds terrible!

Ken - do you know, once they've had it, can they catch it again? Penny's completely over it now, but I'm sure there are germs all over the house.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyCash said:


> Ken - do you know, once they've had it, can they catch it again? Penny's completely over it now, but I'm sure there are germs all over the house.


To answer there needs to be a little background. According to my Vet, Kennel Cough can be the result of 5 different Viruses and around 10 different Bacteria. The typical vaccine covers 2 of the Viruses, some cover 3. Even vaccinated dogs can contract it, and when it runs through a kennel full of vaccinated dogs - it's most likely not one of the viruses that is in the vaccine. Generally a dog that has caught it and treated for it will not re-infect during that episode. It does not mean that they will never catch it again, as over time immunities wear off. It is possible to catch a different strain after infection and have it run through again, which would be a double nightmare for a kennel. 

Typically the germs associated with KC can only stay virulent for about 24 hours. That doesn't sound long but dogs will touch the same spots, lick the same bowls, pick up the same toys, etc. several times in a day. Add to the fact that the dog sheds the bacteria or virus for days prior to symptoms and weeks after and then it's a constant battle for about a month. 
So if your dog gets refused boarding at a Kennel for having a cough, don't be upset with the owner. A bout of KC will cost them thousands of dollars in vet bills, lost revenue and generate a misinformed reputation that they aren't a safe place for a dog. It seems no matter how diligent and sanitary one is, KC just keeps on giving... Hate it!

Ken


----------

